
Second Life Bans Gambling Following FBI Investigation - farmer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/25/second-life-bans-gambling-following-fbi-investigation/
======
portLAN
What's next, are they going to take the De Lorean back to 1985 and put the
kibosh on gambling in The Bard's Tale?

Ironically it seems the freer virtual worlds of the future will need to in
reality be located outside the "land of the free".

~~~
portLAN
The funny part is I wrote that before all the news of the DeLorean comeback. I
originally wrote "time machine" until I saw BT was 1985, which of course
combined with time machine means one thing...

